# uk retailer charging over 15% more in Ireland



## hippo.hi (4 Feb 2009)

Even on their websides. 


Karen Millen - dress that costs 117.44 pounds (139.29 euro per todays rate) turnes to 170 euro when you press delivery address in Ireland. Over 20 % more. Delivery is from UK, so vat would be paid in UK and no salaries for this would be paid in Ireland either. 

Shoestudio.com (.ie -same retails in house of Frazer, Brown Thomas and bt2). 
Bertie porcelain boots - 160 pounds if you choose Ireland (178.85 euro per today’s rate) - Irish delivery price turns to 215. Over 20% more. Delivery from UK - so no vat paid in Ireland and no jobs supported here. 

As a matter of principles I won't be shopping in either - and I have been regular in retail in previous years. 

I would feel that 10% on top of UK retail prices are reasonable, and will be happy to pay this but in this case I will not shop in this brands, retail or web, UK or Ireland. 

What would you consider to be reasonable increase due to vat and salaries for UK Brands - 5, 10, 20 %?


----------



## callybags (4 Feb 2009)

It's a free market. The only person who can decide what is reasonable is the retailer... if their mark-up is so high that nobody buys their goods then it is obviously unreasonable.
It is up to the shopper to help them make their decision.


----------



## hippo.hi (4 Feb 2009)

I suppouse this is it. If we start paying 20% more, why would they ever reduce the markups?

I would love to hear from someone with retail experience how much extra would cost to sell something in Ireland (not markup but due to vat, rent, salaries). I don't have any of that information and would love to know - so I can makeup my mind about where to shop. May be it really costs 20% more?


----------



## grommit (4 Feb 2009)

Karen Millen must have just changed that.  I just checked and a coat which I bought before Christmas was £134 delivered, which converted to €141.  If I wanted to buy the same item today, it would now cost me €215, a price difference of €74.

I've sent them a e-mail stating I'll never shop with them again, for all the good that'll do.


----------



## hippo.hi (4 Feb 2009)

I will do the same!


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Feb 2009)

depending on how much they sell into ireland they may be subject to irish VAT, so there's a 6.5% differential there added to significant increase in postage costs, it could easily mount up.


----------



## mercman (4 Feb 2009)

grommit said:


> I've sent them a e-mail stating I'll never shop with them again,



So ladies you are blaming the retailers for wakening up and making an effort to standardise their prices !!


----------



## hippo.hi (4 Feb 2009)

In both cases the postage is extra. I would be happy to pay 6.5% extra for vat but I have a feeling that the vat on the web would be paid in UK as the last time we did order the shipping was from UK. 

But in this case I choose not to be client anymore, unless they email me back with reasons (which I would let you know). I spend allot in their Irish retail stores in last 5 years. I don't feel that I am valued customer. And I won't be going to be buying stuff in their Belfast stores either.


----------



## grommit (4 Feb 2009)

mercman said:


> So ladies you are blaming the retailers for wakening up and making an effort to standardise their prices !!



Well, if you think a coat selling for £125 equals €195 fair enough, I don't.

Isn't that the mantra of this site, if you disagree with the price, then don't purchase the item. I've simply informed the retailer I don't agree with their pricing and won't be purchasing from them again.


----------



## tara83 (5 Feb 2009)

grommit said:


> Karen Millen must have just changed that. I just checked and a coat which I bought before Christmas was £134 delivered, which converted to €141. If I wanted to buy the same item today, it would now cost me €215, a price difference of €74.
> 
> I've sent them a e-mail stating I'll never shop with them again, for all the good that'll do.


 
A friend of mine had her eye on a dress in Karen Millen for her birthday a few years back. When she went to buy it it had gone up in price. She queried this and was told that Samantha Mumba had been photographed wearing it so they raised the price of the dress.


----------



## mcaul (6 Feb 2009)

hippo.hi said:


> Even on their websides.
> 
> Karen Millen - dress that costs 117.44 pounds (139.29 euro per todays rate) turnes to 170 euro when you press delivery address in Ireland. Over 20 % more. Delivery is from UK, so vat would be paid in UK and no salaries for this would be paid in Ireland either.


 
afaik, karen millen gives you 10% exchange rate refund here, so if you bought it in one of their stores it would cost you €153.

£117.44 + 6.5% extra vat + bank retail exchange rate today (1.17) = approx. €147. So with thier 10% discount (applies for the full year) its close enough to uk price.


----------



## mcaul (6 Feb 2009)

hippo.hi said:


> I suppouse this is it. If we start paying 20% more, why would they ever reduce the markups?
> 
> I would love to hear from someone with retail experience how much extra would cost to sell something in Ireland (not markup but due to vat, rent, salaries). I don't have any of that information and would love to know - so I can makeup my mind about where to shop. May be it really costs 20% more?


 
I can do that

Minimum wage uk = £5.83 (€6.65)
minimum wage Ireland = €8.75

Manager retail fasion UK - £25,000 (€28,500)
Manager Retail fashion Ireland €40,000

Cost of rent for 2300 sq ft store in Lakeside Thurrock (unit 88) £260,000 (€295,000)
Cost of rent for 2200sq ft store in Liffey valley (unit 24) €420,000

Commercial rates for main mall (unit 88)in Lakeside £14,583 (€16,500)
Commercial rates for Liffey valley (unit 24) €42,500

Electricy bill for lakeside average use £750 / month (€855)
Electricty Bill Liffey valley €1100 / month


All liffey valley figures are exact figures from 2007 (I used to operate in the unit)
All lakeside figures relate to unit 88 available to let, main mall, ground floor. Savvills.co.uk


----------



## Protocol (6 Feb 2009)

Yes, high rents were and are a big reason for high prices in Ireland.


----------



## Lipstick69 (6 Feb 2009)

I bought a top in Wallis today and the girl said there was an extra 10% off due to the exchange rate!


----------



## Rianahowlett (31 Jul 2009)

OK, I feel the same and don't like being ripped off, so this is what I do.  I have a friend in the UK.  I order loads of things especially KM.  I have it delivered to her address and she sends it on to me.  Still works out a lot cheaper.  Also for some reason Karen Millen Ireland do not have as may discount code offers as the UK.  It works!


----------



## samanthajane (31 Jul 2009)

I think mcaul has explained it very well. 

I was looking at an item in Argos £14.69, and it was €21.99. By thats days exchange rate £14.69 should of been €16. ** cant remember the cent but thats at least €5 of a difference.  

I dont blame the shops, after all they are in business to make a profit, and if they sold it to us at the same price they wouldn't be in business anymore.


----------



## annet (1 Aug 2009)

Bought a dress in Monsoon Oxford Street recently retailed at £180 - Irish price €280....  Have a look in accessorize - on the price tags the UK prices are shown in both sterling and euros whereas in Ireland the UK price is completely crossed out....


----------



## mcaul (2 Aug 2009)

samanthajane said:


> I think mcaul has explained it very well.
> 
> I was looking at an item in Argos £14.69, and it was €21.99. By thats days exchange rate £14.69 should of been €16. ** cant remember the cent but thats at least €5 of a difference.
> .


 
Most UK stores have brought their prices down to a more reasonable exchange from their uk stores.

B&Q = approx 1.30, Next & M&S approx 1.30. Top shop - approx. 1.3

American aparrel = approx 1.20 (newly opened)

Problem is some stores still charge far too high a price - Argos, Homebase & Debenhams are way overpriced compared to even small local retailers - prices of identical items in my store (small independent retailer) and in other independents such as Allens & others such as Smyths compared to argos / debenhams are about 20% lower.


----------

